# Any hublot fans?



## Eldridge58

Just purchased Big Bang diver 332pm 100rx. First hublot to add to my collection, I’m excited. Let’s see some photos of your hublots . I’ll post mine when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Eldridge58

Received this watch yesterday and it’s absolutely stunning.mint condition with box , cards and hanging tags. Hublot Big Bang king 48mm rose gold dive watch.


----------



## T1meout

Judging by the post count, WUS doesn't appear to have many Hublot fans. All the same congratulations on your new acquisition. May it give you much enjoyment. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Eldridge58

Apparently not , I’m surprised. They are gorgeous watches. I’ve owned several Rolex and they are amazing, but this hublot is on a completely different level.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

I got your back brother haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player67

Hublots are cool but are definitely stigmatized. I say the price points are a little high for what you get but nonetheless some Hublots are amazing.


----------



## player67

For example this RG skeleton tourbillion (not mine of course). Beautiful.


----------



## Eldridge58

That tourbillion is stunning


----------



## taifighter

I'm a fan from a distance but probably would never buy their watches... Just too much for me, but I can appreciate the craftsmanship for sure!


----------



## correctomundo

I own 3 of them


----------



## richn

Think the big bang king might be one of my favorites! The 48mm case to boot, a killer piece all in all.


----------



## Tonystix

Classic Fusion Titanium Bracelet looks pretty nice.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Luv the design of the Big Bang Unico.
Finally they released a smaller version in 42mm.
Gonna check it out when it reaches the boutiques.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdkoelsch

I love my Hublot Big Bang.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdkoelsch

I also have a King Power. I'm a huge fan!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sblackwell15

Hublot gets way too much hate


----------



## tech_controller

I love Hublot...especially the Unico line.

Saw the gorgeous Berlutti recently at the boutique...I want it to match wallet. ;-)


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Luv the design of the Big Bang Unico.
> Finally they released a smaller version in 42mm.
> Gonna check it out when it reaches the boutiques.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I visited the boutique in Singapore, unfortunately the 42mm have not arrived.
Tried on the 45mm n the look is awesome, although too big for my puny wrist..
Have a feeling the new smaller size will b a perfect fit.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy53

My new 44mm rose gold big bang love hublot


----------



## BruFlick

I'm on board...


----------



## taylorpt18

Wasn't a big fan until I tried on an Aerofusion at my AD. Very comfortable, and look great in person. Will definitely be in the market for one at some point!


----------



## lostboys

All black









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

Beautiful Timepieces!


----------



## wavecave

They're hideous.
A ridiculously overpriced Invicta.


----------



## cinealta

I'd like to learn more about them. I only found out about them from Floyd Mayweather Jr's belt.


----------



## FlipWatches

Hi, I bought this classic fusion ultra thin skeleton when realeased some years ago. Quite happy.









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## k01in




----------



## DripCassanova

My favorite has been the classic fusion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rledwards25

FlipWatches said:


> Hi, I bought this classic fusion ultra thin skeleton when realeased some years ago. Quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


That's an amazing looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## soubido

Love mine!
View attachment 13998853


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

I love my hublot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder

Nice watch. Congrats.


----------



## crashpad

St. Moritz just in.


----------



## NateViolin

My Hublot has been a phenomenal ownership experience, the Titanium case and even the size, 45mm, on my smaller side wrist has been incredible because of their fine design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoBilly

Here is my Big Bang Unico 42mm White Ceramic.
My favorite watch. Really pops and tons of fun.
Scratch resistant, tank of a movement.
I really encourage everyone who is on the fence to pick up a Hublot Unico, most haters on the internet do not know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

ChronoBilly said:


> View attachment 14482365
> 
> 
> Here is my Big Bang Unico 42mm White Ceramic.
> My favorite watch. Really pops and tons of fun.
> Scratch resistant, tank of a movement.
> I really encourage everyone who is on the fence to pick up a Hublot Unico, most haters on the internet do not know what they are talking about.


This piece is awesome!
I hoping for them to release a white bracelet version next year

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

What an amazing piece!! Really quite a nice selection here overall, thanks for sharing. I've been a longtime follower/fan of the brand and just joined the ownership club with a Meca-10 Blue Ceramic. I started looking at the titanium and black ceramic bezel Unico but quickly got caught up in the handwound movement of the Meca-10 lineup.

I hope to add a King Power Oceanographic 4000 in Ti to the collection, but for now I'll settle for some strap options on the Blue Meca 

Agree with ChronoBilly - the negative press does not seem warranted, once you get into understanding the H lineup. Sure, a love of vibrant colors :shudder: may not speak to the tried and true traditions of horology, but who cares!! Fun brand, great execution, and technical innovations abound!

Enjoy!


----------



## WatchUDoing

I'm a fan of the look, but I'm terrified of being stuck with one of I buy. I don't keep watches for too long, and I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to find a buyer when it was time to sell.


----------



## thegolferguy

Huge fan, have had quite my fair share of big bangs


----------



## w4rmk

I just picked up this Italia Independent limited edition. Love the design and it wears great. It's my new favorite alongside a lot of other watches in my collection, including Rolex.


----------



## IronHide

w4rmk said:


> I just picked up this Italia Independent limited edition. Love the design and it wears great. It's my new favorite alongside a lot of other watches in my collection, including Rolex.


Love it! Is this the blue camo version? Hard to tell from photo but looks great overall!

My AD just got in this Unico Special One in blue ceramic 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4rmk

IronHide said:


> Love it! Is this the blue camo version? Hard to tell from photo but looks great overall!
> 
> My AD just got in this Unico Special One in blue ceramic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes it's the blue camo version, it a limited edition collaboration with Italia Independent. Quite a cool kit, comes with a Hublot watch winder and a matching pair of sunglasses.

The "special one" looks great! There is one on Chrono24 at a good discount off the new price.

https://www.chrono24.com/hublot/big-bang-unico--id12652896.htm


----------



## IronHide

w4rmk said:


> Yes it's the blue camo version, it a limited edition collaboration with Italia Independent. Quite a cool kit, comes with a Hublot watch winder and a matching pair of sunglasses.
> 
> The "special one" looks great! There is one on Chrono24 at a good discount off the new price.
> 
> https://www.chrono24.com/hublot/big-bang-unico--id12652896.htm


Not bad! Think I might need that strap for my Meca 10 Blue 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddr91

Here's mine


----------



## toddr91

Here's mine 
View attachment 14565785


----------



## danimal107

Black bezel with carbon and red accents looks amazing...


----------



## IronHide

Tried on this King Power Oceanographic today, full carbon fiber version. Oh man, what a behemoth and super cool IMHO. Really love the central chronograph complication.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Great looking, esp with the red accents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kryzdabr

I love the style on them, the biggest problem for me is how easily they loose value. the difference between a new and used is gigantic and the produce far too may of the same models. Also had lost of trouble with the movement on mine, would not buy another.


----------



## Familyman310

Makes me want to get into another one NOW.


----------



## thegolferguy

One out my current collection thinking of parting ways with it to make room for a rose gold spirit of Big Bang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

thegolferguy said:


> One out my current collection thinking of parting ways with it to make room for a rose gold spirit of Big Bang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I'm a sucker for CF in general, and do think Hublot's execution is great across their model lineup.

What are your thoughts on magic gold? I'm enthralled...

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay

1 of 30 in the planet Aerofusion Ceramic Beverly Hills Edition



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4

Nice, saw a Hublot King Cash Unico with stock market time zones that is pretty awesome.


----------



## LogLip19

Got into my first Big Bang 44mm. This thing is a beast and fits so nice with the rubber strap.


----------



## Bswcollection

Love this 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

gejay said:


> 1 of 30 in the planet Aerofusion Ceramic Beverly Hills Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so good next to the BLNR!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

IronHide said:


> Tried on this King Power Oceanographic today, full carbon fiber version. Oh man, what a behemoth and super cool IMHO. Really love the central chronograph complication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This is a sick piece!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Thinking of letting my aero bang skeleton go....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Congrats on the new watch. Here's my Ive Bang. Love this watch.


----------



## Bswcollection

RollieMoly said:


> Congrats on the new watch. Here's my Ive Bang. Love this watch.


I like the clean look of that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Bswcollection said:


> This is a sick piece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wicked piece. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Bswcollection said:


> Thinking of letting my aero bang skeleton go....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice timepiece.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper41086

I love Hublot. I consider them to be my grail watch. I just can't afford them. Yet! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfHunter3877

My classic fusion, love Hublot. Hoping to add a gold Big Bang at some point...


----------



## TripleC

Just ordered my first one! Excited to get it in.


----------



## tbezates

Something about the Tantalum for me just works. Maybe because it matches my car so well.


----------



## elchuckee77

WolfHunter3877 said:


> My classic fusion, love Hublot. Hoping to add a gold Big Bang at some point...


I have this one if you are interested









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Big Bang Aero Black Magic









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

player67 said:


> For example this RG skeleton tourbillion (not mine of course). Beautiful.


What a beautiful work of ART!


----------



## dsjwatch

gejay said:


> 1 of 30 in the planet Aerofusion Ceramic Beverly Hills Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your collection!


----------



## vinnymac

I've always been an Omega guy, but I really like the Big Bang Unico. That's what I'm eyeing as my next purchase.


----------



## Bswcollection

Yessir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djalexander32

Bswcollection said:


> Yessir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have same watch. love it


----------



## CarlosG92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## walds11

Yep! Big Bang Integrated Blue Ceramic.


----------



## mahin55065

Watchguy53 said:


> My new 44mm rose gold big bang love hublot


What a fantastic watch, hublot is one of my favorites

Sent from my SM-A125U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahin55065

NateViolin said:


> My Hublot has been a phenomenal ownership experience, the Titanium case and even the size, 45mm, on my smaller side wrist has been incredible because of their fine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the details of the watch!! Nice pic taken.

Sent from my SM-A125U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AS Maaz

Have always been a big fan of hublot, but it seems to be a very polarizing company. These are the 2 I have owned.


----------



## mahin55065

AS Maaz said:


> Have always been a big fan of hublot, but it seems to be a very polarizing company. These are the 2 I have owned.


I like the round one, beautiful!!!


----------

